# How do I... tie my old stereo to "HT"?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

My old stereo system includes and is based upon an Onkyo Integra RS pre-amp and amp (2 channel). This 1980's "classic" is still working quite well and VERY valued in our home. I DO NOT want to replace my Onkyo pre-amp/amp.

My Turntable, separate AM/FM Tuner, and CD magazine/carosel all connect into the pre-amp which has a signal synch function/cable into the amp. To date, my TV, VHS, DVD Player, and Sony PlayStation (ye ol' v1) have also been connected (as a daisy chain) to the AUX input to the pre-amp. And this set up provides a nice amount of stereo volume/separation. However, 
-- when we re-did the room, I did put speaker wires in the wall for surround and back surround speakers (in case I do ever buy them). And, 
-- the DVD player recently died so I'm looking to replace the DVD Player.

And, so I am wondering if there is some way to possibly tie-in the stereo (amp?) to HT perhaps via some kind of HT DVD Player? If so what do I look for? And, what models/brands are well thought of?
- I'm presuming the Front Speakers (i.e., old stereo L+R) will need some kind of separate pass-through while the others would be "amp'd" in this arrangement. How do I take care of this?
- I'm wondering how the signal split/crossover for HT Center speaker will be handled. How is this typically handled? is there a best to worst technology or way?

Or would one connect stereo & HT using a HT-processor/pre-amp (if there is such a thing)?
- And again, the questions seem to be looming there about signals and amplifier as well as about signal split/crossover at least to me.

Or is the reality actually a 3rd possibility, 2 silo'd/separate systems?

And, what are the trade-offs of each the above options?

TIA!!!


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

There really isn't a valid way to connect all of the speakers you want using an older 2 channel receiver. Without a surround processor and separate amplification for each channel, true "surround sound" isn't technically possible.

You CAN easily connect your stereo receiver to most any DVD player, Cable box, or even an HDTV with sound quality on par with the equipment you have now. (which should be quite superior to your TV sound) 

Without additional equipment, this is just about your only option.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Pretty much what he said..

There is some add on equipment that will split the signal up for you to get ProLogic. In fact I just bought one on Ebay by accident (I thought it was somethign else -- my bad) for next to nothing. You'd have to provide 2 channels to drive the rear speakers (the unit I bought didn't have the center split out).

I'm not sure about getting dolby digital though -- I can't see how that'd work with a 2 channel preamp.

JCD


----------

